# Take a wild guess what this is....



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

|| = 1mm

top view:


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

bottom


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

some sort of new playschool toy?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Chunk of jawbone (no idea what species)?

-PK


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

hmm......


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

a piranha jawbone wolfish jawbone


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmmm, i rekon its probably a jaw but if you look at the right hand end its definately been snapped. Compare this to the left hand end and it looks like a smooth, natural end


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

coudnt be a piranha jaw as the teeth are slanted, maybe some sort of pike?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

rather than teeth on a jaw, i suppose they could be barbs on one big ass tooth??

hurry up and put us out of our misery


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

barracuda jaw?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kinda looks like a Stingray stinger...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A snake jaw (not a viper, but a Boa or Python...) perhaps?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

j_burf said:


> Hmmm, i rekon its probably a jaw but if you look at the right hand end its definately been snapped.












It's not a jaw bone....it's not a stingray tail neither....

it's the tip of the pectoral fins off my TSN























was trying to move the big guy to the pond to free up a tank, he just got hopelessly tangle up on the net so I had to chop off the tip a bit.









I wouldlt want that thing go into my finger
















The tip was real sharp so as the spikes.....the spikes are on mostly on the top and few tiny ones on the bottom.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool post!
Bummed I got to it too late to guess....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow that very wicked..really would hate to get slahed by that..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

damnet!!!! wish i got here earlyer..

why did you cut it off? thats VERY bad for your fish dude..WTF..

i have had all my cats get tangled up in net.. it takes pateince and time but you CAN and WILL get the net off..

you would rather cut the spine off your TSN then cut the net? w...t..f..

how big is your TSN.? i habe had to cut several nets with my cats.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy sh*t, i wouldn't have guessed that answer ever


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Peacock said:


> why did you cut it off? thats VERY bad for your fish dude..WTF..
> 
> i have had all my cats get tangled up in net.. it takes pateince and time but you CAN and WILL get the net off..
> 
> ...


I did cut out part of the net that was attached to. I left him in there to free himself but he kept on chocking on little parts of the net that fell off....

and there's no way I'm getting my hands around that spike try ta get it off























He's doing pretty good I think.....btw, he's for sale guys ~!







16 inches head~tail.

edit: see the fin top of the pic?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i would of never of got that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> you would rather cut the spine off your TSN then cut the net?


I was thinking that too. But he looks okay in the pic!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its simple to get the net off.. just takes time..


----------

